# Excellent Article About The Whackos Who Love This COVID19 Nonsense



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

From the article;
"It might not occur to you, because you are not a bizarre wierdo, but a lot of people really love the pandemic. Not just the little fascist gnome who changes his #science advice more often than a Wellesley girl changes her preferences during her sophomore year experimental phase, and not just the fascist pols who get off on exploiting their emergency powers to boss people around, but even some regular people. The masks, the paranoia, the constant talk about vaccines – some people _love_ this stuff."

What say you knuckleheads?









Understand That Some People Love the Pandemic


It might not occur to you, because you are not a bizarre wierdo, but a lot of people really love the pandemic. Not just the little fascist gnome who changes




townhall.com


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I agree, there are people who just love this entire mess. We are seeing some people wearing the double and triple masks. Joggers wearing matching outfit masks. They think of themselves as survivalists when the reality is I bet none of them have over a weeks worth of food stored. It is their hard times, LOL. I have lived through hard times and this ain't it. Coroner Calls for Audit As People Who Recovered 9 Months Ago Counted as COVID Deaths


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Been thinking this for a while. HN's dad is glued to CNN to know the latest Covid updates.

Then, of course, there are the self righteous who love to gloat because they "did their part" and got the vaccine or they are proud to wear their mask diligently as Daddy government has demanded.

It is these people that will cause our nation to fall be it from foreign enemies or from within.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2020 Convert (Dec 24, 2020)

The part in that article about Trader Joe’s made me think-I think any business that was deemed essential saw an increase.

A small print shop would have had to close. The small print shop that I have a mailbox at, was deemed essential because of those mailboxes. Guess which print shop got a boost for printing Covid policy signs. 

Another unintended boost of people staying at home, Emergency Vet Clinics. People staying at home start paying attention to their pets. Or leave socks laying around. I can’t even count how many call in endoscopies my wife has had to do because of socks. She had 3 days off out of a possible 12 in February.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

It's a nonissue for us now. Both of us had covid in Nov and survived LONG before the stupid vaccine. Stopped wearing masks and playing their game. Nobody has said a thing so I guess it's really not a big deal. Unless you watch the news who keeps forcing the liberal agenda and narrative. 

More of us need to move on. Quit drinking the kool aid and allowing them to control your life.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Things are basically returning to normal around here.
No stores in my area are requiring masks. Church services have returned to normal schedules with any "distancing" protocols being reduced weekly.

Still a few folks that insist on wearing masks everywhere they go, but I've not heard of anyone being harassed for choosing to wear, or not wear, one.
Our town seems to have moved passed the cult-like following that once existed.
Can't say the same for our major cities where Gen-Z'ers still think it's "risking death" to dine-in at a restaurant.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Things have been “back to normal “ in Florida since last August. 
Wide open, some nationwide chain stores have mask signs on the doors, but it’s not enforced.
Our 5th Infantry reunion is in Rhode Island this year, and I could not believe the draconian measures in place up there.
Florida is a Free State.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I am way over this nonsense. Then again, the only thing that I did differently was wear a mask (from time to time). Most around here are done with it as well.
There is this one guy at work who I believe sleeps in his mask. They have him absolutely petrified.
Don't worry, though; there'll be a variant to take the place of the initial virus, and it'll be more scary. They'll see to that.


----------



## NMPRN (Dec 25, 2020)

We still have cops in front of all big stores (grocery stores, walmart, home depot, etc.) enforcing our governor's policy of "if you want to eat you must obey my rules".

I don't put my mask on until they tell me I can't come in without one and I take it off at the register as soon as they give me my change. 

The 'no mask, no food' rule won't go away in New Mexico as long as it's a political statement.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Yep I know MANY who have made this into religion. They love being able to feel like virtuous super heroes by putting a diaper- on their face and sticking needles in their arms. It's really all to feel like they are good people and everyone else is BAD. Humans need a higher power. When we don't have one we look for anything. ANYTHING. So lets make a nice little tabernacle for the face diapers. A shrine for vaccines (pray they don't spoil). 
They have come to depend on it for their daily boost of feeling meaningful and self esteem.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Petty Tyrants and Karens.....

Not to mention the billions of dollars big pharma is getting for vaccines and the billions the big box stores and amazon made of people panic buying.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just checked into a hotel in a small college town in the southeast. This governor of this state lifted the mask mandate recently. The hotel desk lady was wearing a mask and I asked her why. She said the mayor of this town "EXPANDED the city mask LAW when the governor lifted the state mandate".

I asked her if it was really a LAW and she said yes. 

Going out to eat in a few minutes...maskless of course. Will report on how the local restaurant receives my no mask patronage...

The mayor sounds like a snotty little liberal bastige...


----------



## Prepper Pauly (Feb 23, 2021)

Slippy said:


> From the article;
> "It might not occur to you, because you are not a bizarre wierdo, but a lot of people really love the pandemic. Not just the little fascist gnome who changes his #science advice more often than a Wellesley girl changes her preferences during her sophomore year experimental phase, and not just the fascist pols who get off on exploiting their emergency powers to boss people around, but even some regular people. The masks, the paranoia, the constant talk about vaccines – some people _love_ this stuff."
> 
> What say you knuckleheads?
> ...


I say that critical thinking is not your strong suit.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepper Pauly said:


> I say that critical thinking is not your strong suit.


I have no idea of what you are referring to. The text was a quote from the article.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Ever since I’ve worn my mask I haven’t had a cold or suffered from allergies. 
I’m loving the mask actually, I’ll continue to wear it even when it’s not required. I do t go out much in public anyway so it’s no big deal


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Ever since I’ve worn my mask I haven’t had a cold or suffered from allergies.
> I’m loving the mask actually, I’ll continue to wear it even when it’s not required. I do t go out much in public anyway so it’s no big deal


That you haven't had any allergies almost makes sense, depending on the mask. Not catching a cold? The mask have nothing to do with that. Pay attention to science and not cable news.

Want to wear the mask? Feel free. Free will and all of that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Prepper Pauly said:


> I say that critical thinking is not your strong suit.


Hmmm...Evidently I am rubber and you are glue!

(The quote was from the article that I posted, I only added the question; "What say you kunckleheads?"

So who is the weak critical thinker now? HA!!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I just checked into a hotel in a small college town in the southeast. This governor of this state lifted the mask mandate recently. The hotel desk lady was wearing a mask and I asked her why. She said the mayor of this town "EXPANDED the city mask LAW when the governor lifted the state mandate".
> 
> I asked her if it was really a LAW and she said yes.
> 
> ...


Went to a small mid level chain, walked in with no mask and the hostess simply asked me "how many" and then seated me. Nobody arrested me or even asked me why no mask. 

All of this is so strange.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Ever since I’ve worn my mask I haven’t had a cold or suffered from allergies.
> I’m loving the mask actually, I’ll continue to wear it even when it’s not required. I do t go out much in public anyway so it’s no big deal


AWESOME! Sounds like you have finally found your niche in life! I'm very happy for you!

Question; Since you don't go out much in public, will you wear it at home?


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Slippy said:


> From the article;
> "It might not occur to you, because you are not a bizarre wierdo, but a lot of people really love the pandemic. Not just the little fascist gnome who changes his #science advice more often than a Wellesley girl changes her preferences during her sophomore year experimental phase, and not just the fascist pols who get off on exploiting their emergency powers to boss people around, but even some regular people. The masks, the paranoia, the constant talk about vaccines – some people _love_ this stuff."
> 
> What say you knuckleheads?
> ...





Slippy said:


> From the article;
> "It might not occur to you, because you are not a bizarre wierdo, but a lot of people really love the pandemic. Not just the little fascist gnome who changes his #science advice more often than a Wellesley girl changes her preferences during her sophomore year experimental phase, and not just the fascist pols who get off on exploiting their emergency powers to boss people around, but even some regular people. The masks, the paranoia, the constant talk about vaccines – some people _love_ this stuff."
> 
> What say you knuckleheads?
> ...


Sounds like a Tucker Carlson monologue but makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Tanya49! said:


> Sounds like a Tucker Carlson monologue but makes a lot of sense!


And who doesn't love Tucker Carlson!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

We call them Cult Covidians. They use and hide behind the scamdemic all the time. They also cower in their houses letting "authorities" terrorize them into submission.


----------

